# Problem mit einem Imaje S8 Master



## margral2 (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab ein grösseres Problem auf einen Imaje S8 Master, wenn dieses gerät jemand besser kennt soll er sich bitte melden.
Oder jemand eine adresse weiss, die mir weiterhelfen kann.


mfg.


----------



## guenni (6 Februar 2008)

Versuch es hier mal
Tel. Service Imaje
Tel. 0711 / 7 84 03-70 
E-Mail: service@de.imaje.com

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## Steve81 (6 Februar 2008)

Wir haben auch einige Imaje im Betrieb! Wenn wir selbst nicht mehr weiter wissen helfen uns die http://www.tognetto.de/index.php.
Von denen beziehen wir auch das Verbrauchsmaterial wie Additiv und Tinte!


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Februar 2008)

S7 kenne ich, was hat der S8 für ein Problem?


----------



## margral2 (8 Februar 2008)

*Problembeschreibung*

Ich bin im Pharmageschäft tätig, deshalb ist es unbedingt notwentig das bei jedem Produkt die Kennzeichnung stimmt.
Leider passiert es bei uns öfters das der Imaje nicht mehr spritzt (ca. 1 mal pro Woche)
Wenn man sich den Spritzkopf genauer anschaut sieht man das dieser total verschmutzt ist, obwohl er vor ein paar Stunden gereinigt wurde.
Wir haben deshalb den Spritzkopf mit Schlauch komplett getauscht > ohne Erfolg.
Die Wartung wird regelmässig von uns selber durchgeführt.
Die Maschine selber haben wir optisch auf Fehler kontrolliert ohne einen Fehler zu finden.
Wenn mir jemand helfen kann bitte um Antwort.
Mit Imaje bin ich selber in Kontakt, bekomme aber leider nicht die Hilfe die ich benötigen würde.


----------



## Pizza (8 Februar 2008)

hallo margral2,

also Imaje selber kenne ich nicht.
Wir hatten Tintenstrahlcodierer anderer Hersteller im Einsatz.

Da ich aber mal davon ausgehe, daß das Arbeitsprinzip das gleiche ist, schieße ich gerade mal aus der Hüfte:

Das bei eueren Wartungen die Tintenfilter regelmäßig gewechselt werden, davon gehe ich nun mal aus.

Nach Beschreibung deiner Fehler würde ich folgendes kontrollieren:

-Aufhängung des Codierkopfes:
Hier sind Schwingungen oder Erschütterungen Gift

(können zu Verunreinigungen wie von dir beschrieben führen)

-Viskosität der Tinte
Ist wirklich nur mit einer guten Lupe zu beobachten
Wie sieht die Tröpfchenbildung aus. Gibt es da Verschleppungen ?
Veränderungen der Viskosität kann man evtl. durch Anpassung der Modulation korrigieren.

Wie sieht die Umgebungsluft bei Euch aus?
Kann ich mir in der Pharmaindustrie kaum vorstellen, aber gibt es vielleicht Feinstaub?

Unabhängig davon sollte auf jeden Fall in regelmäßigen Abständen die Tinte komplett gewechselt werden.
Ja, bei den Preisen tut das weh

-An der Vorderseite des Kopfes befindet sich ein Gatter, welches durch Unterdruck die Tröpfchen wieder auffängt.
Dieses mal im Leerlauf beobachten. (mit Lupe) Wie treffen die Tröpfchen in dieses Gatter?

-der Unterdruck wurde bei uns mittels Venturidüse erzeugt, --> diese regelmäßig wechseln.

Es kam vor, daß sich bei uns Tinte an der Außenseite des Gatters absetzte (in Ablenkrichtung)
Hier half eine Überprüfung des Hochspannungsgenerators (Abgleich), der für die Ablenkung verantwortlich ist.
Zur Not kann man das Druckbild auch so ändern, das die Buchstaben und Zeichen nicht bis ganz zum Rand reichen.
D.h. ein oder zwei Reihen leere Pixel zu der Seite der geringsten Auslenkung belassen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Gruß
Pizza


----------

